# Got the job!!!!



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got the call a little while ago - I've been hired as an EMT-B with American Medical Response in Seattle!!!
Going to be scared sh!tless about it soon but until then I'm like




Goodbye forever, retail world :boogie


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats!! 
Hope you'll do well :')


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats man, I'm really happy you got this despite not knowing you in real life lol.

Retail sucks.


----------



## socialdrugs (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Best part: I won't have to work Black Friday :clap


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

cool , but what is emt-b ?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

well done


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job! that sounds like an exciting career!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Congrats sir


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

forex said:


> cool , but what is emt-b ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_technician


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratssssssssssssss


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice. Good for you.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Congrats dude!!! :boogie


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Martinzky (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratz mate!!!!


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks all! I will be dancing Gangnam Style throughout the halls of Target on Monday.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

identitycrisis said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_medical_technician


ahh cool, now you will meet some hot nurses :teeth


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

That's awesome man! Congrats!! I'm sure you'll be really good at helping people!


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

AWESOME! You have an actual career now. Don't doubt your competence. I don't know about you, but for me the anxiety creeps into jobs when I think I'm incompetent.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

deadgirlrunning said:


> Don't doubt your competence. I don't know about you, but for me the anxiety creeps into jobs when I think I'm incompetent.


Thanks for this. I'm already guilty of thinking this way, and I haven't even started the new job yet.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

identitycrisis said:


> Thanks all! I will be dancing Gangnam Style throughout the halls of Target on Monday.


:boogie Yes!

Seriously, congrats. Sounds like a wonderful new job. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------

